

Fastest Pick and Place Robot and LEGO Version of It - mhb
http://www.industrialcontroldesignline.com/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=215801599&cid=NL_icdl

======
NathanKP
The article pops up an advertisment that you have to view first.

Bad form. Because the original article has very little text. I suggest that
you simply watch the videos on YouTube itself:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHuDvVa7mkw&eurl=http%3A%...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHuDvVa7mkw&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eindustrialcontroldesignline%2Ecom%2FshowArticle%2Ejhtml%3FarticleID%3D215801599%26cid%3DNL%5Ficdl&feature=player_embedded)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoXCn4Gh_HA&eurl=http%3A%...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoXCn4Gh_HA&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eindustrialcontroldesignline%2Ecom%2FshowArticle%2Ejhtml%3FarticleID%3D215801599%26cid%3DNL%5Ficdl&feature=player_embedded)

------
moron4hire
Isn't this more accurately called a Delta Robot?

~~~
mhb
That is the form. Pick and place is the function.

